# fake corals?



## Windex (May 9, 2007)

are there any fake corals out there that are very lifelike looking?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes! There is a company located here in Florida called Signature Corals. They make the most realistic ones I have ever seen. Amazing.

Luck has it, You have dealers in your area. 

www.signaturecoral.com

Aquarium World 13157 N.W. Freeway Houston TX 77040 
Tropical Treasure 15378 Kuykendahl Houston TX 77090


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

just remember ta clean em so they don't get covered in algae


----------



## Windex (May 9, 2007)

wow thanks alot =)


----------



## Windex (May 9, 2007)

what about anemones? all the ones i can find look fake and i didnt see any in that companys picture. thats why i want to do "coral" type just for the anemones/moving plants.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Not sure. Have one of your local dealers give "Lucky" a call there and ask him. he may have them or be able to make them for you.


----------

